# Anyway to record amazon or Netflix video streams?



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

My HTPC has been running great, but due to limits in data and having unlimited usage from 12-6am I am looking for the best way to record video streams from Netflix and amazon to watch later. Can I record anything off the tivo? Or do I need to use my HTPC? 

I have tried to use any video recorder but this only seems to work for about 5min before it fails and creates a file that isn't watchable. 

Are there any programs that grab the stream? Or are screen captures the best way to so this?

No I will not be reselling this or using it in any manner other then watching it personally then deleting due to storage limits.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.playlater.tv/


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gaidin43 said:


> My HTPC has been running great, but due to limits in data and having unlimited usage from 12-6am I am looking for the best way to record video streams from Netflix and amazon to watch later. Can I record anything off the tivo? Or do I need to use my HTPC?
> 
> I have tried to use any video recorder but this only seems to work for about 5min before it fails and creates a file that isn't watchable.
> 
> ...


All outputs on the Premiere are active as you've likely noticed. I have for a long time, even when I was with DirecTV using their HD DVR had a DVD recorder connected to the video output (S-Video on the DirecTV DVR) and made my own DVD's. As with a DVR I can skip commercials on a DVD. I have for my own use; literally thousands of movies and series archived on DVD.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Not with Tivo. Netflix is a stream that never touches the hard drives, and Amazon is a downloaded content that goes directly to the hard drive just llike a recording, but protected from copying.


----------



## Rockett0 (Jan 1, 2008)

I also use playlater to do this.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

So what exactly does playlater do? Does it capture the stream in real time and save it to the hard drive? I don't exactly understand how that would be legal, but it's a cool idea nonetheless. It would really come in handy if I could grab stuff off Netflix and Hulu to watch on a plane or at a hotel when I don't have access to a reliable high speed connection.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

gweempose said:


> So what exactly does playlater do? Does it capture the stream in real time and save it to the hard drive? I don't exactly understand how that would be legal, but it's a cool idea nonetheless. It would really come in handy if I could grab stuff off Netflix and Hulu to watch on a plane or at a hotel when I don't have access to a reliable high speed connection.


it works exactly like a DVR. it plays the stream in real time and then it records it, just like a tivo. nothing illegal about it, its not cracking any DRM, nor is it stealing content of their servers.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Aero 1 said:


> it works exactly like a DVR. it plays the stream in real time and then it records it, just like a tivo. nothing illegal about it, its not cracking any DRM, nor is it stealing content of their servers.


 Technically I suppose it is cracking DRM though since it's saving it to a format that can be played with a different non-DRM player that doesn't need internet access to play the recorded stream right? I don't know if the saved format has some kind of DRM of its own to prevent copying and sharing over bittorrent and the like? Note that I'm not making judgements here, just curious exactly how it actually works. I suppose it may be something akin to exploiting the "analog hole"?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Aero 1 said:


> Nothing illegal about it, its not cracking any DRM, nor is it stealing content off their servers.


OK, so even if it's not technically illegal per se, isn't it still a violation of the Netflix terms of service? I can't imagine you are allowed to make unauthorized copies of their streams, even for personal use.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

So play later is just a screen capture program then for the HTPC?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think it captures the *stream* rather than screen capture. That is definitely more resource efficient. If it actually tried to record the screen, it would most likely be choppy.

I did a bunch of googling, but couldn't figure it out. Does anybody know of a way, ON A MAC, to download CSPAN videos? I want to download the Tim Cook IRS talk thing, so I can convert it to a podcast and listen to it at 2x.


----------



## miralda (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey people,
I'd like to know how I can save or record music from Netflix without paying for it? Do not quite know if this is legal, but I think if I do it with Netflix, it might not be as bad as the youtube or something, because that is much more popular ...? Any tips?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sh_laura (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey,

I can understand your problem , also did not want to have to checkout sometime in such streaming sites ... Therefore, since I'll use a software called Tunebite Premium with all the side of the Internet (Youtube, Netflix, Spotify ....) music and video record all you want. Only pay once for the software and then never again. No hidden costs, subscriptions or son stuff. And the coolest is that you can find on the homepage of *Audials *direct instructions on how you can record from which website.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

miralda said:


> Hey people,
> I'd like to know how I can save or record music from Netflix without paying for it? Do not quite know if this is legal, but I think if I do it with Netflix, it might not be as bad as the youtube or something, because that is much more popular ...? Any tips?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Of course that's not legal. That is copyright infringement since you're making a copy of it.


----------



## sh_laura (Jun 3, 2013)

mattack said:


> Of course that's not legal. That is copyright infringement since you're making a copy of it.


Of course not, it's legal. Easily learn how to record and download Netflix and other video streaming services by watching our Audials-in-120-seconds video. After recording you can directly watch the video on your PC or convert it in every format you desire. You can find everything at Audials.com also the forum.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

sh_laura said:


> Of course not, it's legal. Easily learn how to record and download Netflix and other video streaming services by watching our Audials-in-120-seconds video. After recording you can directly watch the video on your PC or convert it in every format you desire. You can find everything at Audials.com also the forum.


It's legal as long as you don't sell it or distribute it. There is no law saying it isn't illegal. But whoever is posting this seems like a spammer for that app.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Gaidin43 said:


> It's legal as long as you don't sell it or distribute it. There is no law saying it isn't illegal. But whoever is posting this seems like a spammer for that app.


No, it isn't legal. You are MAKING A COPY of the stream. I admit I have even asked whether the streams from a PS3 are protected in another thread (NOT to make a permanent copy, which I realize *has no relevance* to its legality).

At the very least, you're breaking DMCA, if it is protected in that way.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

There is no crime involved unless you try to make a profit off it. There is nothing illegal about making a copy to use when you want. You paid for the service and you are using it. 

This whole illegal thing needs to end the only law in the US is if you pirate intellectual property for profit.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Gaidin43 said:


> There is no crime involved unless you try to make a profit off it. There is nothing illegal about making a copy to use when you want. You paid for the service and you are using it.
> 
> This whole illegal thing needs to end the only law in the US is if you pirate intellectual property for profit.


 Under those terms if you make a copy of a show and then make it freely available to anyone via bittorrent (i.e. not making a profit) then you are not committing a crime?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mattack said:


> No, it isn't legal. You are MAKING A COPY of the stream. I admit I have even asked whether the streams from a PS3 are protected in another thread (NOT to make a permanent copy, which I realize *has no relevance* to its legality).
> 
> At the very least, you're breaking DMCA, if it is protected in that way.


Actually I don't think playlater is making a copy they are retaining the data that was streamed to you instead of deleting it after viewing. In any event if playlater were a problem they would already be in court which they are not, so that should tell anyone all they need to know.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Gaidin43 said:


> There is no crime involved unless you try to make a profit off it. There is nothing illegal about making a copy to use when you want. You paid for the service and you are using it.
> 
> This whole illegal thing needs to end the only law in the US is if you pirate intellectual property for profit.


This is not exactly true. While the VHS tape lawsuits of the 80's established you are allowed to make a copy for your own use you are not allowed to distribute it to others regardless if you are making a profit or not.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> This is not exactly true. While the VHS tape lawsuits of the 80's established you are allowed to make a copy for your own use you are not allowed to distribute it to others regardless if you are making a profit or not.


Correct I forgot to clarify distribute and/or make a profit. For your sole use there is zero crime that you will ever be charged with in any state or any US territory.


----------



## sh_laura (Jun 3, 2013)

*
Do any Audials products violate the DMCA?*

Short answer: DCMA are the guidelines for what you can and cannot copy legally, and how recording products are allowed to work, and we do not break any encryption, which is at the heart of the DMCA. Audials recording products locate unencrypted media, and record that media as it is transmitted, in order to allow you to view the content at a later time and/or on another device.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Netflix and Amazon are both encrypted video streams. Therefore, Audials either does not work with them or they do exactly what they claim they do not. IE violate the DMCA.

I really should not feed the trolls.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PCurry57 said:


> All outputs on the Premiere are active as you've likely noticed. I have for a long time, even when I was with DirecTV using their HD DVR had a DVD recorder connected to the video output (S-Video on the DirecTV DVR) and made my own DVD's. As with a DVR I can skip commercials on a DVD. I have for my own use; literally thousands of movies and series archived on DVD.


If you do this just be sure not to press any buttons on the remote. I use to capture stuff all the time and more then once I ruined a capture because I pressed play to see how much time was left forgetting that the playbar would end up in the recording.


----------

